# take care



## Carpe Noctem

Hi everybody !

I would like to translate 'to take care' in Tagalog and know how to use it in sentences such as "Please, take care of you 'til next time."
Can anyone help me doing this ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Chriszinho85

If you just want to say "Take care," you can say "Ingat ka."


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Salamat Chriszinho85 !
This will be helpful. It's always a pleasure for me to learn some news words to say to my friend in his native language.


----------



## balasang

Actually, 'Ingat' alone will suffice. =)


----------

